# Stupidest Reasons that Friendships Have Ended



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 18, 2018)

Most friendships are very strong and last for a long time, enduring difficulties and hardships, but some friendships simply lack that fortitude and eventually end, and, when they end, it may be for a perfectly understandable reason, or it may be for a reason that seems to be utterly ridiculous to those who were not involved in the friendship.

            Therefore, this is a thread to discuss some of the most foolish reasons that friendships have ended, whether they happened to us directly or merely people we know.

            Thankfully, only a small number of the friendships that I have established have ended, thus far, and those that did end did so because I simply drifted apart from the people who had been my friends; it was not due to any animosity or a conscious decision by any of us.

            However, I did have what I feel was a close call this past weekend, when I was out with my friends at our local game store, I was playing music from my .mp3 player, my friends asked me to turn it off, and I refused. That led to an argument, but we eventually calmed down, I apologized, and everything was good, but, if our friendship had ended due to that incident, that would have been a very embarrassing and ridiculous reason for a friendship to have ended.

            What does everyone else here have to say about this? What are some of the stupidest reasons for which you have seen friendships end?


----------



## Yamato (Sep 19, 2018)

Haven’t had a friendship end for me.

But funny story that almost happened.
A friend invited me to her birthday party like a couple hours before it starts. Told her I’m not sure if I could make it because I was busy that day. She even changes the time of party to try and have me join. When I said I probably couldn’t again, she didn’t take my no for an answer 
Asked me a few times and changed the time a few times.
Eventually she got pissed and I guess she ended our friendship because I didn’t hear from her for almost a year until I texted her one holiday wishing her a happy whatever day it was. She replied with, “I’m glad we are still friends.” 



Also, she’s weird.


----------



## Everlong (Sep 19, 2018)

god bless weird friends

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 19, 2018)

Had a friendship that ended terribly eons ago, but I'm not exactly sure if it would fall under "stupidest reasons".

Short-story: He turned into an asshole and bullied me, and then it got to the point where it was a hostile tension.

Long-story: A family of South Africans moved to a place where we were, and attended to an American School that was close by. My mother worked there, and so does the South African Parents.
Anyways, their kid and I got along well around the first year we know each other. We used to come to his house and vice-versa (but mostly come to use because we had a Swimming Pool). Then I guess things changed when there was no one who shared his set of beliefs until he hang out with an arrogant cunt who's a year ahead of us in school. From that point, he turned into an asshole and severed ties for good, then things got much worse when he and I get into fights to the point both of the parents got involved.

It's been a while, but I think I heard they moved back to South Africa. Not that I care about a scumbag like him who hurt me and caused me to have trust issues in making new friends. He could go and get killed for all I care, because that's how much I detest him.
I get that I shouldn't wish for people's death, nor should it ever be an acceptable behavior, but after spitting my trust and throwing me under a fucking bus over some cunt with the same value as yours, I'll just turn a blind eye.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 19, 2018)

There are no stupid reasons, only stupid people. If people had more reason and self-awareness, it would be easier to resolve a conflict.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 19, 2018)

My friendships always ended due to them either being two faced or trying to sleep with my boyfriends. So i no longer trust females as friends.


----------



## Deleted user 266843 (Sep 19, 2018)

I really don't end friendships for stupid reasons so I don't think I can really add much to this thread. Sometimes though, me and my friends do fight over silly stuff but after we cool down, we talk and it's like nothing ever happened. I think friendships should be founded on loyalty and trust. If something silly can break them then they should be re-evaluated. Staying power is very important and thank god all my rl friends have that quality. 

On my side, if I decide to end a friendship it's because I think the person adds very little value to my life. That requires objectively putting everything on a scale. If the weight leans more towards the side that there's a need to remove you, I flip the coin from sympathetic to apathetic, swiftly and nicely cut you off, move on and never look back.


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2018)

The only reason all of my friendships ended was because we lost contact with each other. I could probably still contact them if i put in effort


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Sep 19, 2018)

I've lost many female friends in the past because their boyfriends would always get jealous of me and/or think we were talking. 

It's not my fault I'm so sexy.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 19, 2018)

@Darkmatter, I am very sorry to hear that, and I sympathize with you, as much as I can, since I have never had an experience quite that severe.


----------



## Fëanáro (Sep 20, 2018)

The stupid reason some of my friendships have ended was because I got the sense they were interested in me in a different way and likely to take my friendly gestures as romantic overtures. I had no interest in them that way, so it was easier to just let the friendship fade away than face the awkwardness of their thinking I was into them and trying to make a move that I didn't know how to deal with. I was younger then and unsure how to handle that kind of thing, so I just... gradually toned everything down, never being unpleasant with them or anything, but no longer looking for opportunities to spend time together except as part of a group.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2018)

I lost a friend because I told him to stop being such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in front of a girl I didn't even know he liked.  Apparently after that she refused to believe he wasn't a closeted gay, partially because of how mad he got at me.


----------



## Karma (Sep 20, 2018)

I havent lost friends for dumb reasons but Ive managed to make other people end relationships with each other


----------



## Lew (Sep 20, 2018)

I've never really ended a friendship, just kinda drift apart.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Sep 20, 2018)

Lewd said:


> I've never really ended a friendship, just kinda drift apart.



Sounds like a stupid reason to me.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very sorry to hear that, but I hope that you learned to not say such things, after that.


Nope, he was being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nope, he was being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



In that case, I now have the answer to my question.


----------



## Phenomenon (Sep 23, 2018)

I never really had friends who cares it shared a bond, Those types are rare as most only come around when the want something.

Harsh reality we live in.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 5, 2018)

Mostly because of their relationships.

The biggest most dumbassed one i can remember is one female friend. 

She was dating a guy and he cheated on her. standard.

Know what isnt standard? 

She goes BACK to him, except now shes the cause of the cheat!

Then she gets back with the very same guy once he breaks up with that girl he cheated with.

And that same fucking girl fucking stays on the sidelines sad.

But when he cheats AGAIN. She goes back on in.

She even has the nerve to tell me with a straight face "People can change. Hes really sweet once you get to know him"

Ill save the much more harsh language of describing who i found to be fucking idiots for a different section if its ever brought up.

Anyways, the friend of mine causes him to cheat.

The other girl gave up and finally gains this thing called "common sense".

The guy cheats again, is now single and the former friend has fucked off entirely to be easy pickings for another guy.

The entire time i kept telling every girl he was dating, not just my former friend, that hes a fucking dog. 

How do you just ignore the fact that hes fucking fucked more girls than feminists have for the women agenda? 

To top it all off, the guy even had the fucking balls to come up to me and say "You dont know me, youre just jealous and sad".

That got into a beatdown, one of few ive ever erupted to do and /that's/ what severed the friendship of 6 years. 
Fucking hell. To make matters worse, i still see that fucker acting so smug.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Oct 5, 2018)

In my case- I didnt replied in weeks, months and finally years to anyone. I dont know why but replying even to those I really like tires me so much that all I can do is run away. I just always run away.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 5, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> In my case- I didnt replied in weeks, months and finally years to anyone. I dont know why but replying even to those I really like tires me so much that all I can do is run away. I just always run away.


Oof yeah I know that feeling. And the longer you wait, the more awkward it feels to contemplate making contact again.


----------



## Sassy (Oct 6, 2018)

Shrike said:


> There are no stupid reasons, only stupid people. If people had more reason and self-awareness, it would be easier to resolve a conflict.


Excatly this. I definietly agree.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 7, 2018)

Most of my friendships end from a lack of mutual interest or just going different directions in life altogether (moving schools, houses etc.)

Or even if their behavior becomes hostile towards me for one reason or another and I just gotta say deuces

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## midace (Oct 10, 2018)

Yamato said:


> Haven’t had a friendship end for me.
> 
> But funny story that almost happened.
> A friend invited me to her birthday party like a couple hours before it starts. Told her I’m not sure if I could make it because I was busy that day. She even changes the time of party to try and have me join. When I said I probably couldn’t again, she didn’t take my no for an answer
> ...



that friendship is so over...


----------



## Yamato (Oct 10, 2018)

midace said:


> that friendship is so over...


Nah
She still talks to me and we hung out couple weeks ago.


----------

